# Partition Bootcamp



## Arth0 (23 Février 2018)

Comme pas mal d'autres poste, j'ai un message d'erreur sur bootcamp lors de la partition!
voici mes infos: Macbook Pro retina mi-2015, i7 2,8 et 16go de ram

pour le disque: 

```
Last login: Fri Feb 23 18:31:28 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            489.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk2

macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

Salut *Arth0
*
Je te propose de simuler un re-partitionnement (non destructeur du volume *Macintosh HD* et de ses données). Passe la commande (copier-coller) -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 900g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *900 Go* de capacité > et crée une partition de *100 Go* avec l'espace libéré > montant un volume intitulé *Brol*

=> poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Arth0 (24 Février 2018)

apparement, j'ai un souci vu la derniere ligne... ^^


```
Last login: Sat Feb 24 11:27:17 on console
macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 900g jhfs+ Brol 0b
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 1
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (5941356+1) bitmap address (93627)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 1 000 345 825 280 to 899 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49153
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

C'est le message fatal -->

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


il n'a qu'une seule interprétation : le système de fichiers *apfs* s'est installé d'entrée de jeu avec une « erreur de taille interne ». Cette erreur n'est jamais décelée lors d'une vérification > mais elle a pour effet de verrouiller en taille le *Conteneur apfs*. Je le déclare d'après facilement une dizaine de cas déjà attestés sur les forums. En résumé : c'est un bogue pernicieux.

La  seule solution est de : sauvegarder les données > démarrer en mode indépendant du disque (par internet = *⌘⌥R*) > supprimer l'*apfs* de manière à reformater la partition *disk0s2* en *jhfs+* > ré-installer High Sierra ce qui recrée le format *apfs* de neuf > récupérer les données -->


ce cycle permet d'espérer que la seconde installation de l'*apfs* soit dépouvue de l'« erreur de taille interne » --> ce qui fait que le *Conteneur* soit re-partitionnable.


----------



## Arth0 (24 Février 2018)

Super, merci de ta reponse!
je fais regulierement des backup via TimeMachine mais je n'ai jamais eu a restaurer depuis cette sauvegarde!
Est ce que time machine sauvegarde toute la machine? fichier, logiciel, preferences, etc....)


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

Arth0 a dit:


> Est ce que time machine sauvegarde toute la machine?



Oui. En fin d'installation propre > tu as une page te proposant de récupérer des données («Assistant de migration») --> tu peux cocher la case : "*À partir d'un autre Mac ou d'une sauvegarde TM*" et récupérer les données de ta sauvegarde. Sauvegarde que tu peux mettre à jour, bien sûr, avant de t'engager dans la destruction de l'*apfs*.

Il faut démarrer par internet pour qu'il y ait téléchargement d'un OS de secours en *RAM* et que le Mac, démarré sur la *RAM*, soit indépendant du disque --> alors tu peux effacer le *Conteneur* entier.

Il ne faut pas reformater le simple volume *Macintosh HD* --> il faut effacer l'*apfs* complet (le *Conteneur* entier).


----------



## Arth0 (24 Février 2018)

Je pense avoir bien tout effacé, par contre impossible de re-instaler l’os...
J’ai du redemarer car je n’avait aucune connexion wifi. Depuis quand je veux re-instal l’os, il veut instaler yosemite qui n’est plus dispo sur apple store donc ca bloque! 
Que faire pour lui demander de chercher high sierra?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

La combinaison de touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) opère un démarrage par !nternet --> permettant de ré-installer l'OS public le plus récent. Donc High Sierra.


----------



## Arth0 (24 Février 2018)

Merci mais helas cela ne semble pas vouloir fonctionner!
Je suis au tel avec apple... je vous tiens au courant....


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2018)

Arth0 a dit:


> Merci mais helas cela ne semble pas vouloir fonctionner!


Pour une réinstallation, il faut toujours privilégier une connexion via un câble ethernet pour une meilleure stabilité et cela évite de devoir entrer le code du Wi-Fi.


----------



## Arth0 (24 Février 2018)

tout est rentré dans l'ordre avec la re-instalation de ma copie TM.
mais je me retrouvre avec 3 partition !  comment les virer avant de lancer bootcamp?

```
Last login: Sat Feb 24 19:20:48 on ttys000
macbook-pro:~ Arnaud$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            890.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                102.1 GB   disk0s5

macbook-pro:~ Arnaud$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Février 2018)

Passe les commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


les 3 premières suppriment les partitions *3* > *4* > *5*

la 4è récupère l'espace libéré à la partition *2*

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau mis à jour.

Je te signale que ton High Sierra est actuellement dans un format *Apple_HFS* > et qu'il manque alors une partition de secours *Recovery HD* au rang n°*3* sur le disque. Sans cette partition > L'«Assistant BootCamp» refusera de partitionner.

Je te conseille donc de télécharger de l'AppStore un installateur de High Sierra et d'appliquer l'installation au volume *Macintosh HD* démarré --> comme tu as un SSD > cela reconstituera un format *apfs*. L'«Assistant BootCamp» acceptera alors de re-partitionner (le volume de secours faisant partie du *Conteneur*).


----------



## Arth0 (25 Février 2018)

ok je vais telecharger high sierra sur l'apple store.
en attendant voici le tableau apres manip: 

```
Last login: Sun Feb 25 00:07:55 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-Arnaud:~ Arnaud$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            1.0 TB     disk0s2

MacBook-Pro-de-Arnaud:~ Arnaud$
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2018)

Opération effectuée. Volume prêt pour la conversion à l'*apfs*.


----------



## Arth0 (26 Février 2018)

et voici apres re-instalation de high sierra:

```
Last login: Mon Feb 26 22:06:04 on console
macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            448.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$
```

Et apres la simulation de partitionnage:


```
Last login: Mon Feb 26 22:13:49 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 900g jhfs+ Brol 0b
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 1
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (113423297+1) bitmap address (402023)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 1 000 345 825 280 to 899 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 93 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2018)

Ça a marché. Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau qu'on voie la nouvelle partition *disk0s3*


----------



## Arth0 (26 Février 2018)

le voici  : 


```
Last login: Mon Feb 26 22:15:17 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         900.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    100.2 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +900.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            449.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2018)

Comme tu peux le voir -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    100.2 GB   disk0s3
```


ça marche.

À présent : opération inverse --> suppression de la partition & récupération de son espace au *Conteneur apfs*. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


tu noteras dans cette commande l'appel à *diskutil* > avec la spécification *ap*(fs) > le verbe *resizeContainer* (re-dimensionner le *Conteneur*) > l'identifiant de disque virtuel du *Conteneur* = *disk1* > et la mention de taille *0b* = *0*_*b*yte qui se comprend : "récupérer tout l'espace libre disponible en-dessous sans en excepter aucun byte"

Tu peux poster pour vérification le retour de la commande et celui d'un nouveau : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Arth0 (26 Février 2018)

le terminal me renvoie une erreur: 


```
Last login: Mon Feb 26 22:37:41 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Error: -69771: The target disk is too small for this operation
macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2018)

Ha ! on voit que je ne suis pas du soir-







c'est bien gentil de ma part de t'avoir donné une commande de récupération de l'espace libre situé en-dessous du *Container* --> encore aurait-il fallu commencer par le créer cet espace-libre > en supprimant la partition *disk0s3* (volume *Brol*) ! *diskutil* ne s'est pas laissé prendre à ma négligence et te sort en langage diplomatique un : "et avec quoi vous croyez que je vais faire le boulot > si vous ne me fournissez pas de l'espace à récupérer, hein ?"

Alors passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère commande supprimant la partition n°*3*

la 2è commande récupérant cet espace libéré à la partition n°*2* et à son *Conteneur*

=> ça devrait fonctionner.


----------



## Arth0 (26 Février 2018)

et voila 


```
Last login: Mon Feb 26 22:54:42 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            449.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2018)

Oui --> ça a marché. Tu as un *apfs* sans erreur - bien élastique.

Tu es paré pour installer Windows si tu veux.


----------



## Arth0 (26 Février 2018)

Super merci!
je vous tiens au courant de mon installation....


----------



## Arth0 (27 Février 2018)

Et voila! Windows est bien installé et semble fonctionnel 
Par contre, lorsque je démarre en multiboot avec alt, j'ai 3 disques de démarrage? (2 windows et 1 mac) est-ce normal?
De plus, sous windows, lorsque l'on sélectionne "redémarrer sous MasOs", un message d'erreur est renvoyé "partition introuvable". est-ce du au nouveau format de partition?
Voici une copie de mon terminal  au cas ou 

```
Last login: Tue Feb 27 09:43:08 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         898.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                102.3 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +898.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            454.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

macbook-pro-de-arnaud:~ Arnaud$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2018)

Rien à redire au partitionnement.



Arth0 a dit:


> lorsque l'on sélectionne "redémarrer sous MasOs", un message d'erreur est renvoyé "partition introuvable". est-ce du au nouveau format de partition?




Je le pense : format *apfs* non reconnu par Windows.



Arth0 a dit:


> lorsque je démarre en multiboot avec alt, j'ai 3 disques de démarrage? (2 windows et 1 mac) est-ce normal?




Peut-être as-tu affaire à 2 façons de démarrer Windows-10 : mode *UEFI* et mode *Legacy*. Est-ce que les 2 options fonctionnent ?


----------

